# Terrible EATS experience led to me telling someone off



## tryppi (May 24, 2020)

I have been driving and delivering with Uber for 4 years. I also use the services, especially EATS. I pretty much always have a good experience and feel a sense of camaraderie interacting with other drivers. I get food delivered at least once a week and always tip 20% or more.

Tonight I ordered from a very close restaurant and had an astoundingly bad delivery person. He didn't follow my instructions at all and called me complaining about not wanting to park his car by the elevator doors because the entrance is in an alley. Literally everyone follows my instructions no problem, and I could tell from looking at the map that he didn't even try to go to the correct door. He was at the other end of the block on the corner, pretty much as far away as he could have been. I'm sure he just read my instructions and called me without trying to follow them.

I explained that the service entrance and elevator in the alley is for guest parking, loading, unloading and deliveries, and that everyone gets in and out, no problem. The tenants and property owners are aware of this and it's totally safe and legal to leave his car there for a couple minutes to deliver food. I told him that if he had followed the instructions, and gone down the alley, he'd have seen other cars parked there and the double doors to the elevator propped open. He refused, and I said I'd be down in a couple minutes. 

I actually don't mind meeting people on the street at all. This guy was just rude on the phone and spoke to me like he was irritated that I had instructions to begin with. When I got downstairs, he rolled down the window and started ranting about how he doesn't stop in alleys or on streets that have "no parking" signs. 

At that point I was already downstairs and over the situation. I asked him if he could please just hand me my food. He didn't say anything to me, just pointed out the window. I turned to see my food hanging off the edge of the "all way" rectangular sign at the bottom of the stop sign. It wasn't even really on there well, looked like it was about to fall off when I went to grab it. Not only that, but it wasn't even at the entrance to my apartment building. Literally just on the corner, down the block from the main entrance. 

Now I was genuinely pissed, and I'm a mild-tempered person. I said "are you ****ing kidding me dude? You're doing a terrible job". He asked how, and I asked him why he hung my food on a stop sign at the end of the block in a busy neighborhood in the city. He said "I've been waiting here for over 10 minutes". I know for a fact he'd been there for less than 5. I told him I drive for uber and I would never treat customers the way he treated me. I said if he's not going to treat his customers well, he shouldn't be driving. I was so mad. He drove away with the windows down continuing to rant about how long he waited for me and how he didn't want to leave his car. 

The food itself was fine, but I couldn't even enjoy it because that interaction left such a bad taste in my mouth. Seriously, never had such a bad driver. Never even had people in restaurants treat me with such disregard or speak to me in such disrespectful tone. I never get mad at service industry workers or cuss at people who are doing me a service. This was a one-of-a-kind terrible customer service experience that upset me enough to go off on the dude on the corner instead of just take my food and walk away. I think it's a combination of my working as a server and cashier for years, plus thousands of uber rides and deliveries. I know what hospitality and sincerety looks like, and that wasn't it. I felt pretty bad about cussing at him the way I did, but I don't think my anger was misplaced since he was callous towards me from the second I answered his phone call.

Anyway, guess I needed to vent that out. Thanks for reading. Please remember to treat your customers and passengers well. It's not just that they're tipping you. If you're gonna work in service, rideshare or hospitality, treat people and their goods like they actually matter. It just comes with the territory. Ok, I feel better now. 

End rant.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Some people seem to miss the "service skills" portion of this business. With the approached presented, that driver is already cutting his tips short, and will have a hard time surviving. Hope your next delivery person is better.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tryppi said:


> I have been driving and delivering with Uber for 4 years. I also use the services, especially EATS. I pretty much always have a good experience and feel a sense of camaraderie interacting with other drivers. I get food delivered at least once a week and always tip 20% or more.
> 
> Tonight I ordered from a very close restaurant and had an astoundingly bad delivery person. He didn't follow my instructions at all and called me complaining about not wanting to park his car by the elevator doors because the entrance is in an alley. Literally everyone follows my instructions no problem, and I could tell from looking at the map that he didn't even try to go to the correct door. He was at the other end of the block on the corner, pretty much as far away as he could have been. I'm sure he just read my instructions and called me without trying to follow them.
> 
> ...


Report him. He shouldn't be delivering food while smoking weed and drinking beer and eating your fries while publicly masturbating. In fact, he wasn't even driving the car his profile said he'd be driving. Also, the driver looked nothing like the picture in his profile. The picture looked more like the guy who was passed out naked in the backseat... wearing a pink tutu.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I would of thrown the food at him, people like that are just garbage. Report him to Uber for refusing to deliver to your door or even your correct address and having a negative attitude, plus he made an obscene jester and he looked intoxicated, maybe smelled of weed, I think I heard him say something racist to your service dog. Seriously you and I both know he shouldn’t be delivering for Uber eats, exaggerate a little and get him fired, he did make you cuss and deserves it


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Huge paragraph "drop-off notes" are annoying, but I still read them.

It's not as bad as when customers put things in the drop off notes like "ask for extra soy sauce" 😆😆


----------

